# 22-250 ammo for tika t3 lite



## bigtimehunter (Dec 28, 2010)

I am having a heck of a time finding ammo that my tika t3 lite likes. It can't hold a group hold a group inside 2 inches with hornady superformance 50 grain. Winchester ballistic silvertip 50 grain bullets hold a little better group but nothing great. However the bulk winchester varmint rounds that are 45 [email protected] 4000fps hold a group of about. 75" but lacks in energy at ranges beyond 300 yards. Any suggestions?


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Get a larger rifle if you want to shoot past 300yds. Any of those little pills with poor BC's die at that 3-400yds, there are some exceptions. I wouldn't shoot much of anything with a 22-250 with 50's past 400yds with one. Prairie dogs yes. energy sheds fast with a small bullet with high drag.

my only suggestion is start handloading to get the right combination that shoots good in your rifle. It might not be the rifle either, it could be a scope/mount issue. If you have a different scope or a friend has one laying around, give it a try, make sure all mounts are tight. Or have a friend try and shoot a group with the rifle. I'm not saying that you're a bad shot by any means, i'm just suggesting that some people shoot rifles differently.

So things you can do in order of importance.
1. Clean the rifle
2. Check scope/rings/mounts
3. make sure stock/barrel is free floated. Not touching
4. Try a different shooter
5. Keep trying commertial loads of different mfg's. 
6. try some handloads
7. get a larger rifle. Not so important if you want to keep your shots to under 400yds.

Hope this helps. 
xdeano


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

loaded some 55 vmax for freinds 22-250 and it loves them. seems to buck the wind a little better than the smaller pills


----------



## zen_grasshopper (Dec 14, 2010)

I just traded in my .22-250 T3 Lite for a .223 T3 Lite. I also couldn't get factory ammo that shot worth a crap through it and as I already had 1500 rounds of 55gr Vmax .223 at home it made more since to switch instead of working up a load for the .22-250. I hated the twist rate for the .22-250 as it is too slow, I wanted to be able to shoot a heavier bullet.

With the .223 I can shoot up 77gr-80gr match ammo. Plus when I sighted it in it shot everything but 60gr Nosler Partition loads well. The 55gr Vmax averaged .800 MOA on 5 shot groups, which made me happy as I have a lot and it will keep me shooting coyotes for years.

Good luck with the .22-250, if I would have kept mine I would have worked up a load with Sierra 52gr BTHPS.

Jon


----------



## coyote sniper (Apr 15, 2009)

guess some rifles are better than others. my buddy has a t3 lite in 22-250 and I have seen him shoot several .25 3shot groups at 100yrds. he has a 4.5x14 burris fullfield II on it.


----------

